# Word for the day  forsooth



## Josiah (Mar 17, 2015)

OK, you won't be adding this to your active vocabulary because it's entirely archaic and Shakespearean archaic at that. Still it would be fun to drop it into a conversation from time to time to test whether your listeners are paying attention. We've all heard the word before, but I for one didn't know the precise connotation being communicated.

forsooth
[fawr-sooth] 


adverb, Archaic.
1. (now used in derision or to express disbelief) in truth; in fact; indeed.

from the GNU version of the Collaborative International Dictionary of English
adv. In truth; in fact; certainly; very well; -- formerly used as an expression of deference or respect, especially to woman; now used ironically or contemptuously.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2015)

Forsooth my Liege, for I must take leave to endeavour to go about my labours, for without my toiling on this day I will be bereft of bread and water..


----------



## Rob (Mar 17, 2015)

Gadzooks!! What a mouthful Holly


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2015)

Aye!  Holly, had Shakespeare training?


----------



## Rob (Mar 17, 2015)

Methinks a lady, yclept Holly, doth utter much wordine_ff._


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 17, 2015)

I see what you mean, Josiah; I will drop it into the conversation down the pub on Friday...


----------



## oakapple (Mar 17, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> I see what you mean, Josiah; I will drop it into the conversation down the pub on Friday...


If this is the pub I think it is........... Then I really wouldn't if I were you, Viv !


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 17, 2015)

The problem with "dropping into a conversation" is people hearing it think you are using a non-word and are stupid.  I admit to the latter but I don't want others to think it.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 17, 2015)

I get your point Oakapple; and I don't mind appearing stupid, Jim.....only I know whether I am or not!


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 17, 2015)

alrighty then


----------

